# OGL - OGL Resources



## System (20 July 2011)

OGL Resources Limited (OGL) was formerly known as Overseas & General Limited.

OGL Resources is a public company listed on the Australian Stock Exchange and traded on the CLOB International, Singapore. OGL is a coal exploration and mining company with the objectives to become a medium sized producer of metallurgical and steaming coal in Indonesia and Australia.

http://www.oglltd.com


----------

